# Popping/tearing feeling in shin accompanied by burning sensation



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

As title says really. When my right leg is fully extended and bearing weight, a lot of the time I get this popping and tearing feeling, and at the same time it feels like it's burning. Can be very painful at times. I've been getting this for a few months now. I get it also when I lean forward with my right leg in line with my waist.

Anybody had similar?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

sounds like shin splints?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> sounds like shin splints?


I did wonder, but I don't get it while I'm doing leg day, shouldn't this be when it's more severe?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I did wonder, but I don't get it while I'm doing leg day, shouldn't this be when it's more severe?


i dont get shin splints whilst training legs or playin football on astro turf, but soon as i start road running there on fire, can barely walk for a few days, considering i used to box and run 5 plus miles a day, was a pain in the ****, they never left, eventually had to give up running


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i dont get shin splints whilst training legs or playin football on astro turf, but soon as i start road running there on fire, can barely walk for a few days, considering i used to box and run 5 plus miles a day, was a pain in the ****, they never left, eventually had to give up running


Ah, great. Is there no way to sort it out?


----------

